
Show HN: Frank – A Platform to lend and borrow money between friends and family - waccatron
https://www.hifrank.com/
======
fiatjaf
Do you have credit cancellation when A lend to B, B to C and C to A? Do you do
in-app payments and also track money transfers happening between individuals
in specie?

------
toomuchtodo
What's your plan for exiting if this isn't profitable, you're not acquired,
don't want to continue paying for servers, etc?

Shutting down a SaaS is messy, shutting down one that's managing loans between
people even more so.

------
waccatron
Hey all - Frank is currently in public beta, but we do suggest to add at least
3 connections. That's how you get the best out of a two-sided platform. App is
coming at the end of September. Do not hesitate to provide us feedbacks on
either UX or product itself.

------
fiatjaf
Suggestion: let me use Frank to manage loans I already have with friends and
family that are not willing to use Frank (yet!).

------
fiatjaf
Somehow the Google login is failing (why do I have to login if I have just
signed up?).

~~~
fiatjaf
Stopped failing.

